

Developer Competition is Heating Up - bsiddiqui
https://www.lob.com/blog/developer-competition

======
gesman
API are useful and have their place, but nowhere near implied "API or die".
Same for open source.

I'd say offering "free" services is a powerful business and will become even
more powerful model to crush overpriced competition, grab their customers and
monetize the traffic and brand visibility. This model will evolve more and
more.

Regarding open source - 90% of github is full of junk, and open sourcing does
not necessarily mean any kind of success. It's a case by case.

~~~
FuckFrankie
The irony of your statement just blew my mind. I wonder what perspective
you're invested in where your statement makes sense.

~~~
ble
Did you have a particular statement in mind? Given that the comment was
several sentences long, it's not clear to what you are referring.

~~~
FuckFrankie
Perhaps the part where he says businesses misleading their customers with free
software will be more successful than free software. What a great business
strategy, misleading your customers. Nobody has thought of that one.

I could pick it apart more but that would be cruel.

~~~
pawn
There is such things as "free" software, that so far, has done really well.
The example that immediately jumps to mind is the "Free-to-play" game. You
download the game for free, but you can buy stuff to enhance the game via
micro-transactions.

